

Qualcomm’s Snapdragon 800 comes with always-on voice recognition - stfu
http://www.talkandroid.com/170747-qualcomms-snapdragon-800-comes-with-built-in-support-for-always-on-voice-recognition/

======
venomsnake
Soo ... I have to unsolder the microphone on my brand new 600$ phone and use
blootooth hands free? This industry has gone crazy ...

------
bifrost
I joke slightly, but this has to be a privacy problem for people, right?

